# D-Link schließt Sicherheitsloch auf einigen Routern



## Newsfeed (18 Januar 2010)

Überarbeitete Firmware-Updates sollen das vor einigen Tagen bekannt gewordene Sicherheitsloch auf verschiedenen D-Link-Routern schließen, deren fehlerhafte Implementierung des Home Network Administration Protocol (HNAP) einen versteckten Administrator-Zugang öffnet. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

